# I am new



## bee12m (Apr 6, 2016)

So far I am reading a book about beekeeping and I am almost done reading it.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome 12!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and best of luck this year!


----------

